# 2021 Mako 15 Pro Skiff w/ 60hp Mercury



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW AND READY TO HIT THE WATER TODAY!!!!
2021 Mako Pro Skiff 15 powered by a Mercury 60hp. Options include a Simrad GPS/Fishfinder, Power Pole 8ft Sportsman, Minn Kota 12v trolling motor w/ battery and charger, live well, stainless steel cleats, stainless steel prop and Trailstar Trailer. Only 3hrs and warranty coverage until 11/07/25. $23,500 plus ttl. 
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR Fishermen, BY Fishermen!


----------

